# Cost of Keeping a Horse



## redneckprincess70 (May 5, 2009)

Just a few things. Hope they help... 1. Make more then one pasture. We have a little less then 7 acres, two horses. We rotate the pastures we turn them out in. To give the grass a chance to regrow. 2. The farriers around here charge anywhere from $25-$75 for trims. $65-$100 for shoeing. 3. Hay- depends on the quality and which cut your buying. Range from $3-$6.50 a bale. Stock up before winter as it is hard to come by about two months before cutting. 4. Grain- same thing, depends on quality and what brand you are buying. Shop around at your suppliers.
Not in your general area, but in IN. not far from the OH. boarder. My Aunt is in OH. northeast of Columbus. She has told me her costs are generally the same as ours.
Also, you won't necessarily have to bring your horse in every night. If he has access to a stall or shelter if the weather turns during the night he will be fine. Alot of horses enjoy being out during lite rain and snow, so they can roll and get nice and dirty. 

Good luck and I hope this has helped.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Well it depends on several factors and most of it is how much YOU can and are willing to do.

For me I can keep a horse for about $350/years. However if I did not do as much work as I do it would be more like $800/year.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

It also depends on what you are planning to do with your horse. I don't know much about the European breeds but my horses are running on 10.5 acres. I leave my horses out all year and only bring them into the barn on really bad weather. I have 6 horses and 4 different pastures. 1 pasture we will use for hay next year during the growing season. So my horses will rotate between 3 pastures during the growing season. I only grain my horses in the winter except for my pregnant mares. I feed them the last 4 months of their pregnancy with Legends mare and foal 16% feed 2 daily.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Let me try to cut out some more of the variables. My horses would be ridden 6 days a week, alternating between dressage (strenuous, not just plodding around in circles), and jumping 3-foot. I want to let my horses be outside as much as possible - because I would prefer a more natural life for them - but, especially in the winter, I think they will come inside at night. I am definitely planning to make the acreage into a few different pastures, and I plan to build a dry lot for foul-weather turnout. I doubt I will be growing any hay since I only plan to have two horses, and the equipment that would necessary would cost way too much to be economical. Basically, I'm just looking for some sort of number that it would cost per month to keep each horse - $100? $150? $200? $250? I want to make sure that I can afford the horses & the house payment before I can put an offer in. Thanks.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Well again it will depend on how much you are willing to do and how much you are willing to shop around. What you are doing is fairly close to what I do with my horses although I have more horses. Mine are reiners and are shown so they get ridden quite a bit too. They are for the most part out 24/7 in the summer except if it storms they come in and Cassie comes in every night. I too have dry lots for winter. I use both square bales and round bales. I get free bedding which is a huge savings but it means more work for me. I put up hay one time a year usually 2nd and 3rd cutting. So in the end it averages out about $350/horse/year. However one of my horses is a 29 yo broodmare and if you take her out of the mix it is a bit less. She gets better hay so it cost more. She also gets Alfalfa Cubs and Equine Sr which cost more then Strategy.

I will also say that on average I go through with 5 horses (well 4 really as the old mare is on different hay except she does eat some of the roles) I go through about 30 small bales which are about 65lbs and 1-2 500 lbs roles a month.

What you really need to do is find a hay guy and see what they are charging for hay and realize that will change from year to year. Same with bedding and grain. Also keep in mind that you will still have your other expenses. Wormer farrier vet and such. Again this cost will depend on what they charge in your area and how much you can and are willing to do your self. I only use a vet is extreme emergencies and my vet knows if I am calling her b/c of a horse she needs to get right back with me.

Your best bet is to see what price are in your area b/c just with in about 20 miles if me price of hay will vary from $3/bale to $5/bale and you also need to see the size and weight of those bales as that will play a part on how many you will need. I figure about 75 bales/horse/year however I do not hay in the summer much if at all.


----------



## proequine (Jul 9, 2009)

*Cost of Horse and Horse property!*

Since it's Halloween :evil: I'll be the devil side of your thoughts!

Be aware that riding by yourself, is never a good idea; (and not fun after awhile) no matter what kind of rider you are, most accidents happen on the ground. Jumping with no one around ?

Owning and taking care of 9 acres will difiantly cut into your riding time. Mowing, weed eating, repair, feeding, turnout, ice breaking, blankets, stall cleaning, (before & after work). Also the fact that you now have to hire someone to take care of your horse, (or board) anytime you travel. 

Dogs & Cats are easy... Horses are suicidal by nature. Coming home after work in the dark, to find your horse has been trapped in a fence, colicing, or gone.. happens. 

Get estimates on all of this cross fencing, arena, barn building you are planning on, as well as water to theses pastures. Don't forget about manure pile and removal..? Also fly control... Check with your city/county. 

I have had many boarders excited about now owning horse property. Most are sorry later, miss the "social life," freedom to travel, safety, facilities that are available, and some end up returning to board! 

:lol: OK Halloween over!

A average horse is fed around 1.5 or 2 scoops AM & PM or 12lbs a day. So figure around 6-7 bags of feed. Hay per day around 10-12lbs per AM & PM =20lbs per day. So call your feed store and price hay by the lb. bales. Hay bales can weigh 40lbs to 140lbs depending on what is available and your choice. Your local feed store can tell you what they sell the most to give you a better idea of your cost. Price a name brand feed such as Purina or Nutriena.. Shaving should be deep enough that stall marks are not shown. Depends on how often you clean, and how you want your stall kept. I would estimate around $60. per month. 6-8 (4 cubic compress) bags per month. Again check with your feed store for local price. 

Farrier every 6-8 weeks + or - $100.adv. Worming 6-8 weeks $13. 
Horses are like kids..some are healthy, some are always at the doctor's office. I would set aside $300 a year for vet. (teeth floating and shots) You can save a lot on vaccinations, if you do it yourself. 

Hope this is what you were asking..? Anyway.. Horse are worth it!


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

> Be aware that riding by yourself, is never a good idea; (and not fun after awhile) no matter what kind of rider you are, most accidents happen on the ground. Jumping with no one around ?


I definitely don't plan to ride by myself - I'm planning for my mother to learn to ride the second of my two horses. Although I actually love to ride by myself (with others on the property of course) because it enables me to focus completely on what I'm doing.



> Owning and taking care of 9 acres will difiantly cut into your riding time. Mowing, weed eating, repair, feeding, turnout, ice breaking, blankets, stall cleaning, (before & after work). Also the fact that you now have to hire someone to take care of your horse, (or board) anytime you travel.


Well, right now I only get to ride once a week for an hour. I sincerely doubt that 7 days a week access to horses could result in less ride time than that. Also, I have horses at my house - why should I travel anywhere else?



> Dogs & Cats are easy... Horses are suicidal by nature. Coming home after work in the dark, to find your horse has been trapped in a fence, colicing, or gone.. happens.


 This is one of the many reasons I will be bringing my horses in at night - at least being trapped in a fence or gone are eliminated.



> Get estimates on all of this cross fencing, arena, barn building you are planning on, as well as water to theses pastures. Don't forget about manure pile and removal..? Also fly control... Check with your city/county.


Barns/Arenas: There are already two barns on the property. One is 60' x 98', and the other is something like 30' x 48'. Provided that they are both in good condition (haven't actually seen the property yet, I'm just sort of planning) I want to put stalls into the smaller barn and transform the larger into a small indoor (yes, I know it's very small, but it's big enough to canter a circle in, and perhaps big enough to set a small jump up down the long side, and it's definitely big enough to give them (and me!) some exercise in the winter). 

Fencing: I think the perimeter of the property has 4-plank wood fencing. I'm planning on electric tape fencing to divide the property into pastures. 

Fly Control: I'm planning on getting Fly Predators - I've heard from several people that they work wonders. Also I plan to keep the manure pile far enough from the barn. My mother will have a garden, so the manure will be used for compost. 

The rest of your post has been very helpful - I'll call a feed store tomorrow! Thanks!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

first off all, if there if its just a lot with a house, putting up a barn and fencing can be the most expensive part. its cheeper and better on horses to have them out 24/7 w/ access to stalls or a shelter, idealy 12x12 space for each horse. remember they are heard animals so you need 2, or a small companion for one, like a goat or something. so its double the costs. your real estate taxes may go up with additional large structures o the property.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Well I can say for sure that horses have been the cheapest and easiest animals I have ever owned. My dogs are by far more expensive than my horses (I have 4 dogs). Their feed is also WAY more pricier than my horses AND my dogs worming and vet expenses are WAY more pricier than my 2 horses. Haha. I live in California so our expenses will defer alot than where you probably live so I can't really tell you what they cost at about where you plan on living. 

My horses are always turned out and in winter they only get shelter when they want to go in, I don't ever lock them in, it is their choice if they like the rain and wind or if they want to be in their stall. They do get blanketed though considering my gelding prefers rough weather. I have never had a sick horse yet. As for bedding, I only use straw hay and that around here is pretty much free or about $2 for a 3 twine bale. I give all shots to my horses myself including west nile so that is cheaper than going to the vet. The trimmer here only charges $25, I don't do shoes. I buy 3 twine bales of alfalfa that are $7.50 a bale but my horses only eat 2 flakes each a day. For grain I do Omolene 200 and just a scoop each a day. The bag is $15.99 here and last about 2 weeks. Soo, hmmm... a month I buy 4 bales of hay so that is $30 approximately, then 2 bags of grain a month which is $30, I do a trim about every 8-12 weeks so about every other month I put in an additional $25/horse. But on average I spend about $60 a month for both horses together except around spring when I buy the shots myself, but that is annually. Also the wormer is pretty darn cheap, about $8 a tube/horse. 

So yah, my horses are pretty cheap, but I make that choice to be cheap, they are fat, happy, loved, and most importantly healthy. Also I do have 2 bank accounts set up though for them, 1 for Scout and the other for Halo and that is for any vet expenses for any emergency. Can't always count on a paycheck if an accident may happen so I just like to have the money already there. 

**Oh fly predators are AWESOME and work well, also there is stuff you can put in your horses grain that will repel the flies from your horses and also keeps the flies out of the manure and that stuff works well also.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm going to go see the place in person on Tuesday, so wish me luck! Crossing my fingers, toes, and eyelashes that this will work out!!!


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

> A average horse is fed around 1.5 or 2 scoops AM & PM or 12lbs a day.


Okay, I just did the math. If a horse is eating 12 lbs of grain per day, then a 50 lb bag of grain will only last 4 days (plus 2 lbs leftover), and if a bag costs about $15.99, each day of grain costs about $4, times 30 days would be $120/month just in grain. PLEASE tell me that either I can't do math or they really don't eat that much?


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Clementine said:


> Okay, I just did the math. If a horse is eating 12 lbs of grain per day, then a 50 lb bag of grain will only last 4 days (plus 2 lbs leftover), and if a bag costs about $15.99, each day of grain costs about $4, times 30 days would be $120/month just in grain. PLEASE tell me that either I can't do math or they really don't eat that much?


i dont think any horse at my barn eats that much.... maybe like a scoop a day


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm just getting too excited about this place! So I wanted to share an aerial image of the property with you: 










I added in the red lines to mark the property lines. As you can see, they go off the page - but it pretty much makes a rectangle. The aerial image is just on point and there was nothing I could do about it. At any rate, where that smaller building about halfway up the picture marks the spot where the horse pastures will be (from the building downwards).


----------



## shortbusgeek (Oct 23, 2009)

We feed about 5 lbs of grain per day of a custom blended grain based on and similar to Triple Crown Complete for horses along the lines of your 16.2 Oldenburg. That's about 3 bags per horse per month. At $15 per bag, that's $45 a month that we spend on grain. Supplements then get added to that depending on the horse. (For instance, our 2 year old Dutch Warmblood / Thoroughbred cross doesn't get the same supplements that the pony stallion would get or a 7 year old appendix, etc.

We use a square bale of orchard / fescue mix hay every other day per horse. That's 15 bales per month. The load we're having delivered this week is $4.50 a bale. That's roughly $70 per month in hay for this delivery per horse, though prices vary from $3 a bale to $11 a bale depending on the supplier, type and quality of hay, etc. A friend of ours actually drives to Kentucky to pick up a load from a friend of theirs for their barn at $2.75 a bale when they get a horse from off the track up there. They'll put one horse on the trailer and fill the rest of it with about 280 to 300 bales. I suppose the $525 or so savings in hay should pay for the diesel used to get up there and back. But that also means they have to unload and stack the hay themselves, whereas our hay people stack it in the hay loft for us. (Note that delivery they have a minimum 50 bale delivery requirement and an extra fee for loading into a hay loft. But for a few hundred bales at a time, it's well worth it.)

Your vet and farrier bills should be about the same as if you're boarding somewhere, as those typically aren't covered by boarding costs. So you're going to have those no matter where you're at.

So basically you're looking at around $115 a month for hay and grain.

Without seeing the barns, I can't say how much work it's going to be to make one into a riding arena, but keep in mind that it may not be possible without a lot of extra engineering. If it's a wide structure with all the support beams around the outside that they just built stalls in, that's one thing. If there's center poles holding up the structure, that's another. Then there's the matter of demolition. Are you tearing out all the interior walls or are you paying to have it done? Then there's the matter of arena footing. Whether it's an indoor or outdoor arena, you're looking at a *minimum* of $2k or so (may be different for your area) for a good several inch layer of M10. I'm not sure what type of soil is up there either, so you might need a different base material to put the M10 over. Here in Georgia, we can put it right over the Georgia red clay that's already hard and compacted, though some people add a few inches of gravel anyways.

There's also a matter of a horse trailer. Any time you have horses on your property, it's a good idea to have a horse trailer available to take them somewhere if you have to in a hurry. Whether it's that your vet is out of town and your horse is colicing and you have to take them to an emergency vet or whatever. Do you have a vehicle that can tow a horse trailer? For a 2 horse bumper pull, you'll find prices vary quite a bit depending on the options you want. If you're going to be doing dressage and / or three day eventing, I'm assuming you'll want to go to shows anyways, so you'd need a trailer for that anyways. Keep in mind that if you have two horses but are only going to be showing one, you'll want to take both horses to the show anyways. If there's a stall fee, etc. at the show, that's twice your costs there as well.

Anyhow, that's all I can think of for the time being. Hope that helps!


----------



## hccumminssmoke (Oct 19, 2009)

i can do it for less the $50 per horse per month... 

Nate


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Clementine said:


> Okay, I just did the math. If a horse is eating 12 lbs of grain per day, then a 50 lb bag of grain will only last 4 days (plus 2 lbs leftover), and if a bag costs about $15.99, each day of grain costs about $4, times 30 days would be $120/month just in grain. PLEASE tell me that either I can't do math or they really don't eat that much?


I do not know what they are feeding but even my reiners in training do not get 12lbs of feed a day. I feed strategy and on average they get 2-4 lbs in light work and 6 to maybe 8lbs in heavier work. 12lbs is way too much unless it is a high fiber low protein feed.

On average for 4 horses who all eat the same thing I go through about 4 bags a month at about $13/bag. Then like I said they get in the winter around a bale (65lbs) split between then in 2 feedings. More when it gets cold but at that point they have large roles out side which I stand on end keep tarped and peal off large sections and put in their feeder out side for them. I go through about 1-2 500lbs rolls a month. You are only about4 hours from me in Ohio so there is little difference in climent. You might be a bit warmer in the winter but not by much. Not sure how much more or less hay is down there but even around here with in 20 miles there is about a $2 differance.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm from Australia and just wow - it is so much cheaper the feed your horse over there! 

I used to pay about $20-25 for a bale of hay (with about 8-10 biscuits in it) and go through at least 2 or 3 a week plus chaff and and grain plus my horse was on grass 24/7. Add agistment and petrol money and I was paying more for my horse than I was in rent. 

It is a lot more expensive to build an arena than you think, also, I second the separate paddocks idea, rotation is very important. What I would do if I were you is make a list of all the things you are going to use daily/weekly/monthly/yearly and find out how much each of them costs then average it out to a month, just give a few places a call and they should be able to help, even a different city in the same state is going to have vastly different costs. Remember with a property comes things like insurance, extra travel and petrol to work and back, fencing etc. I mean it would be great to have a property, but make sure you don't skip over any of the important things.


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

be extremely careful about riding alone.
i made that mistake, and im just lucky the neighboors got home close to after my horse and i fell.
i was litterally laying in a feild with blood pouring out of my face, and i couldnt even stand. 
i dont know what i would have done if no one found me, so be very careful when riding alone, its really not worth the chance of getting injured.

i spend about $7 a bale of hay, and that lasts 1.5-2 days with my one horse.
a bag of grain (about $16), lasts like 2.5 weeks, almost one month, and my horse only eats 1.5 qts am and pm.
a bag of shavings cost about $6.25 and that lasts about 5 days.
normally, i spend about 45 minutes a day cleaning one stall, filling outdoor waterbuckets and indoor waterbuckets, and cleaning out cutters paddock.
dewormers about $13 dollars every month and a half or so, and the ferrier comes every 4.5-5 weeks (my horses feet grow crazy fast) and thats $90 for 2 shoes or $140 for 4 shoes. the ferriers alittle expensive, but he does a great job,and thats really important.
youd want to be able to go to the barn several times a day, to give hay to the horses and check to make sure their still okay. ive gotten to the barn after a windy day to find my horse loose. also, if you work full time, try to have someone you can call to bring in the horses in a emergency.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

i know this is a slight tangent on this thread but re. cost i owned my 1st pony when i was 12 i,m 50 now never not had a pony/horse sometimes 20 at the one time,my granddaughter bought me a horse book last xmas when i read it it trashed me to death the price of keeping a horse if i was a newbie i,d have settled for a canary youwil always muddle through so what if you can,t always afford the best do what you can and you,l manage


----------

